# Stingray pics-Marble Motoro



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

A few shots of him. The pattern on him is getting more defined as he grows
hes eating alot of massivore and shrimp pellets.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice motoro bobby! i want to see a full tank shot..you got some beauty NTT's I see there..


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

the spot is there but the black pattern is wash out. Is it like that when you got him? I think you need to change it to white bottom so it can brighten up.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice looking ray. this is the guy eating all that massivore pellets!?


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Ya the Marbling on him was always very light when I got him from charles. Im looking to add a flower ray to the tank soon.


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

Chain link pattern on the edge too!


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Ya thanks for pointing out its flaws... This is the first ray I ever bought and knowing more about them now, I might not have got him. but no regrets its healthy and a very cool fish to watch. I got plenty of time and money to go through more rays
cheers


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

striker said:


> Ya thanks for pointing out its flaws... This is the first ray I ever bought and knowing more about them now, I might not have got him. but no regrets its healthy and a very cool fish to watch. I got plenty of time and money to go through more rays
> cheers


Chain link is a good thing!! Motoro rays are worth more if they have the chain link pattern. I just recently paid $800/pr for 10" chain link marble motoros.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

stingraylord said:


> Chain link is a good thing!! Motoro rays are worth more if they have the chain link pattern. I just recently paid $800/pr for 10" chain link marble motoros.


wow I don't think there will be that price around here in BC. It is going for much less.

FLower are nice. I still have it on my wanted list as well.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I think he looks pretty sweet. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MGoodfellow (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow what a beaut


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> wow I don't think there will be that price around here in BC. It is going for much less.
> 
> FLower are nice. I still have it on my wanted list as well.


I bought them through a local fish store and are CB. I didn't have to worry about what to feed them as they are eating everything including pellets and the male was already at breeding size in clasper department. I consider it money well spent since WC ones are a pain in every way possible.


----------

